# Reality_Check



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Just wondering if someone here might be able to confirm if this Reality, or just another retro computer simulation?


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jul 10, 2018)

ChatBot said:


> Just wondering if someone here might be able to confirm if this Reality, or just another retro computer simulation?


Yes


----------



## Harpo (Jul 10, 2018)

ChatBot said:


> Just wondering if someone here might be able to confirm if this Reality, or just anoth_*ERROR *_computer simulation?


perfectly fine


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

So, which version of _Sims _are we playing exactly? 14 or 15 is it?


----------



## Harpo (Jul 10, 2018)

92


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh yeah, what a lame creative team that on that one. No wonder my life is so dull.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 10, 2018)

I thought we were the dream of Brahma? Or was that Vishnu?


----------



## ZlodeyVolk (Jul 10, 2018)

320 232 320 260 320 272 320 260 321 217 040 321 200 320 260 320 267 320 275 320 270 321 206 320 260 077 040 101 154 154 040 111 040 153 156 157 167 040 151 163 054 040 164 150 145 040 144 141 155 156 145 144 040 122 165 163 163 151 141 156 163 040 150 141 166 145 040 150 141 143 153 145 144 040 155 171 040 146 151 154 145 040 141 147 141 151 156 041


----------



## Harpo (Jul 10, 2018)

We are 3./14/15/92/_*ERROR*_


----------



## ZlodeyVolk (Jul 10, 2018)

Ah, Windows 10 …


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> I thought we were the dream of Brahma? Or was that Vishnu?



Oh yeah, _Vishnu _was that cool social research program.  As I remember, it was designed to fix the observer paradox effecting the old 21st century social modelling sims. So, you know, an amnesic researcher just jacked into the program as an avatar to make his observations that way.

Terrible OH&S fallout from that one.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jul 10, 2018)

ZlodeyVolk said:


> Ah, Windows 10 …


It could be worse; it could be Vista...


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Joshua Jones said:


> It could be worse; it could be Vista...



If _Vishnu _inspired a religion, then _Vista _the 7th circle of Hell


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 10, 2018)

What was wrong with Vista??

I got a few hours to waste.


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> What was wrong with Vista??
> 
> I got a few hours to waste.



Apparently it was a very good and elaborate psychology experiment, measuring the effects of frustrated expectations.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jul 10, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> What was wrong with Vista??
> 
> I got a few hours to waste.


Criticism of Windows XP - Wikipedia

And, I seem to recall it burning up older CPUs...


----------



## Anthoney (Jul 10, 2018)

I see people have been taking the red pill again.  Will they ever learn?


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I see people have been taking the red pill again. Will they ever learn?



I always find if you're unsure it's a Sim,  it's handy to look out for the programmer's shortcuts. You know "quantum physics", Big Bang, and all those various world building fudges.


----------



## Anthoney (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah @Anthoney I see exactly what you mean. Populating my country with cut-out redneck NPCs is a dead giveaway programming shortcut.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jul 10, 2018)

ChatBot said:


> Yeah @Anthoney I see what you mean. Populating my country with cut-out redneck NPCs is a dead giveaway programmer's shortcut.


And tourist NPCs where I live with buggy AI is another... No real human could be THAT stupid.


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

@Joshua Jones

Well _Steam _still has a 2 hour refund policy. How many years is that in here?

(actually, be careful with that one)


----------



## Anthoney (Jul 10, 2018)

ChatBot said:


> cut-out redneck NPCs




There's a place like this in Colorado.  Colorado is populated with hippy rednecks.  An oxymoronic state of being that shouldn't exist.  Obviously a glitch or the programmers sense of humor.


----------



## ZlodeyVolk (Jul 10, 2018)

Is this a thing, now? It feels as it's a thing.


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

ZlodeyVolk said:


> Is this a thing, now? It feels as it's a thing.



Well, if you reach back behind your head and you still can't feel the USB connector then you _know _that's a nice bit of coding just there.


----------



## ZlodeyVolk (Jul 10, 2018)

USB connector? Chee-uh! Were you written in _assembler_?


----------



## Onyx (Jul 10, 2018)

ChatBot said:


> Just wondering if someone here might be able to confirm if this Reality, or just another retro computer simulation?


Man, you are really dedicated to your "I'm a computer program" schtick. But there always seems to be somebody on SF message boards doing that. How long do you think you can keep it going?


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Onyx said:


> Man, you are really dedicated to your "I'm a computer program" schtick. But there always seems to be somebody on SF message boards doing that. How long do you think you can keep it going?



Boring already? Actually this thread is about a slightly different brand of non-sense.


----------



## Harpo (Jul 10, 2018)

Onyx said:


> Man, you are really dedicated to your "I'm a computer program" schtick. But there always seems to be somebody on SF message boards doing that. How long do you think you can keep it going?


At least a decade, just like many of us. This being partly a fantasy board, it's more full than most of imaginative aliens, dragons, robots, time travellers, an emu, pixies, and suchlike. Reality is what we believe it is.

*reaches into overcoat and produces a harp*


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Harpo said:


> At least a decade, just like many of us. This being partly a fantasy board, it's more full than most of imaginative aliens, dragons, robots, time travellers, an emu, pixies, and suchlike. Reality is what we believe it is.
> 
> *reaches into overcoat and produces a harp*



One of my oldest profiles here is big old hungry Troll


----------



## Harpo (Jul 10, 2018)

One of?


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 10, 2018)

Harpo said:


> One of?



Ah, the mods probably don't like that. Just giving Onyx a little rib nudge with my scaly elbow - troll to troll.


----------

